# Hatch certificate



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, Korbin and Coka are having their first babies. I was wondering if anyone knows where can I print a hatch certificate (birth certificate) for them??
Thanks


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I found this site where you can buy some http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8369  Mabey you can make your own up on your computer, on word or another program  Here is a sample of one http://www.parrotsperch.com/art/samplecert.gif Mabey you could even put a small photo of the baby on it.


----------



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great, thanks Spike


----------



## NietosBirdsNest (Mar 16, 2010)

I make my own hatch cert. and take a pic. of each baby in a little nest when they are around 10-14 days old and then put that on the cert. Its real cute and the new owners love it. See pic. with sign. Thats what it looks like this cockatiel was a little older.


----------



## NietosBirdsNest (Mar 16, 2010)

COCKATIEL
HATCH CERTIFICATE
The Birds Nest






June 23rd 2009
DATE OF BIRTH

ASC02N09-03
BAND NUMBER

MOTHER – Rosie FATHER – Aussie


----------

